# Servicing rear hub.



## Kell (19 May 2016)

Morning all.

Just noticed this morning that my bike is squeaking when I peddle.

At first I thought it was the cranks, or the pedals - especially as it stops when I stop pedaling, but I think I've narrowed it down to the rear hub.

If I lean the bike over to the left, there's a distinct squeaking sound coming from the rear wheel. The brakes aren't rubbing, and no cables are touching anywhere, so I can only assume it's the rear hub.

And indeed, if I rock the bike back and forth with both wheels on the ground, I can hear some grinding.

I've not had a chance to get it up on the workstand as it's only just developed, so as I'll be looking at it at the weekend, I wondered if anyone had tips or videos they've used to make adjustments or if anyone knows whether this is common.

I've not had a SA hub since I had a Raleigh Grifter so I've no idea how to go about making adjustments or servicing it.

Any help would be gratefully received.

PS - it's a 6-speed.


----------



## Brommyboy (19 May 2016)

Search on you tube:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea6krXSs-lc


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNxwMwzS3Jo

The 6-speed Brompton has a standard SA three speed hub construction, excepting that the driver takes different sprockets and the internal gearing is different. Assembly and servicing should be exactly as per other hubs.


----------



## mjr (19 May 2016)

SA hub? You have been lubricating it, haven't you?


----------



## Kell (19 May 2016)

My first search on youtube pulled up some weird stop motion black and white video with dodgy music over the top and no actual instructions, so thanks for the links.


----------



## Kell (19 May 2016)

Also, no, I've not used any lubricant on the hub at all.

How do you go about doing that? As that would seem to be the most sensible thing to try first.

The only reference I can find so far is on Sheldon Brown who just says squirt some lube in the hollow end.

But I'm sure I've read elsewhere that there is (or maybe used to be) a specific lube hole.


----------



## mjr (19 May 2016)

Kell said:


> The only reference I can find so far is on Sheldon Brown who just says squirt some lube in the hollow end.


That's what I do. I take the shifter/indicator rod out and inject gear oil until it seeps out, then ride it for a bit. Putting paper around the spokes and under the tyre when parked, until it stops oozing.

The alternative approach is to slather the innards with special grease at every service... and pray it stays in the correct places, as far as I can tell. Happily, I've not read of gear oil reacting badly with any of the greases used, so the worst case seems to be that the oil flushes out whatever grease remains which doesn't seem like a problem to me.

This compares to Shimano Nexus 3 hubs which won't hold oil even that well so I'm injecting a semi-fluid grease. I need to service that hub because I got sand in it, so I'll see what it looks like soon.


> But I'm sure I've read elsewhere that there is (or maybe used to be) a specific lube hole.


Used to be. I think it's missing on post-1980s models.


----------



## 12boy (19 May 2016)

Yes the old hubs did have an oil port in the middle of the hub. One of mine (without the port) became noisy and didn't shift well so I took it to the LBS who spent months fiddling around with it.There are very few bikes with IGH hubs in Wyoming so this was not something they were familiar with. Eventually they fixed it but said there are two types of grease needed, and they had used the heavier grease in the wrong place which negatively affected the ability of the hub to shift. After reading up on this I tried using oil, figuring if it didn't work I could take it back to the shop and have them restore the grease since it was likely the oil would dissolve the grease. I used a plastic vet syringe to insert a couple of CCs worth of synthetic motor oil 5/25 weight through the axle, although, as mjray has said, the extra oil seeps out, that stops after a while. When it starts getting noisy again I put a CC or so in and it runs flawlessly again. All you have to do to keep it that way is make sure the shifting rod is properly adjusted. You may have worn out the innards using the hub without lubrication, but applying the oil will let you know in a hurry if it works well after that.


----------



## Kell (19 May 2016)

Thanks all. I'll give it a squirt this evening.


----------



## 12boy (20 May 2016)

let us know how it goes. If you don't have a syringe a little oilcan with a tiny spout should work.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 May 2016)

Before you go and start spurting everywhere. There's a well known B peculiarity, the suspension block assembly can and does squeak exactly as you've described. The easiest way to find out if it is and needs cleaning / greasing, is to spin the assembly round a few times. If the squeak stops, then you'll know. Sometimes the spinning method will stop the squeak long term, sometimes a short while.


----------



## Brommyboy (20 May 2016)

just_fixed said:


> There's a well known B peculiarity, the suspension block assembly can and does squeak exactly as you've described.


If this is the cause of the squeak, all you need to do is remove the centre bolt, grease it and re-assemble the suspension block.

If you want to grease the hub internals with the recommended type, which is not readily available, this is what you would need:
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/sturmey-archer-internal-grease-100-ml-tub-prod23876/


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 May 2016)

Do not under any circumstances grease a BWR, the tolerances are too tight and the pawl Spring cap will stick and disintegrate.


----------



## 12boy (20 May 2016)

I would have to agree with Brommyboy on the suspension block being a possible sound source. You can check the suspension block by pressing on a pedal while not allowing the bike to move. It isn't always easy to tell if a noise is coming from the block, pedals, squeaky leather saddle etc. It seems to me that sound travels up the seat post. Still, it is a good idea to keep you hub well lubricated.


----------



## Kell (23 May 2016)

Well I did do this over the weekend and that particular squeak has disappeared entirely.

I just took the rear wheel off and put several drops of oil in where the chain comes out. Cured it almost instantly.

I do have another squeak now though. Which definitely seems pedal related. My left pedal has always squeaked a bit so that's going to be my next port of call. These are aftermarket SPDs rather than the Brompton pedals - and for some reason, it squeaks way more with my summer shoes compared to my winter boots.

Don't think it's the suspension block as I can't replicate it when not pedalling. Must have looked a right sight going around Hyde Park and leaning the bike over one way then the other, shifting my weight forwards and backwards, bouncing up and down on the pedals.


----------



## T4tomo (30 May 2016)

I often get a squeak on the road bike from the pedal area, a squirt of GT85 on my cleats (SPDs) cures it.


----------



## Kell (31 May 2016)

Well I oiled almost everything I could think of and now I'm convinced it's NOT pedal related. 

When I stand up, it goes, but when I sit down it comes back.

Tried oiling the seat rails, but that's not cured it.

I have SPDs and if I unclip the left pedal, and pedal only with the right pedal, it creaks, (and vice versa).

So I'm now pretty sure it's seatpost/saddle related somehow.

Interestingly, it pissed down on my commute this morning, and the squeak went...


----------



## 12boy (31 May 2016)

Assuming the BB is tight and inserted with grease, the crank arm bolts are tight, the seat post is snug there are only 2 things that come to mind. I had to tighten down fairly tightly on my suspension block bolt, after greasing it, to get that squeak to go. The downward force of pedaling makes it compress far more than road bumps. I have actually found getting this to be quiet the most challenging part of normal maintenance, far more finicky than swapping wheels, tires handle bars etc. If you have a leather saddle, a la Brooks, for example, they can also creak/squeak when riding under effort, climbing a hill,for example. If you do have a leather saddle you can grease the nut and contact points in the nose. There are whole threads on this topic. And, you can put a regular saddle on there as a test. I have learned to live with saddle creak and if I know it isn't something serious like failing BB or pedals,I don't mind so much. Both my Brooks and Velo Orange (Cardiff) saddles are damned squeakers.


----------



## Kell (2 Jun 2016)

Mine's the normal Brompton saddle - though I've not tried greasing where the rails go into the nose.

It's not there all the time, only if I pedal hard (i.e. uphill or accelerating).

When I was stopped at some lights today I tried pressing down on one of the pedals and could reproduce the creaking.

I wondered if it's this twisting force being applied that's creating the current noises. And therefore if it could be the rear swingarm being twisted. Which might explain why I cant reproduce the noises by standing on both pedals and jumping up and down.


----------

